

Vibrations of the soundboard of a guitar visualized - Marge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13573631

======
cpenner461
This is really neat. I just finished building an acoustic guitar, I'd love to
see it's acoustic profile as compared to some others... Hmm, another project
idea to investigate (although I'll prob have to settle for the old fashioned
method).

~~~
ovi256
Laser interferometry is not beyond the scope of an amateur. You just need a
laser :-) A true one not a handheld pointer. Then you'd need some optics and a
darkroom.

~~~
abecedarius
What's wrong with a pointer? Not coherent enough? It seems like a real laser
when you shine it on a CD, at least (ghetto diffraction grating).

~~~
ovi256
Yeah, coherence, altough I'm sure you can test for that. Some cheap pointers
use nothing more that collimated LEDs.

------
zokier
<http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/chladni.html>

Oldie, but still interesting.

